# Disturbing Photo



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

<center><image src=http://cache.nba.com/media/magic/mcgrady_usa_229_030309.jpg></center>
The jersey is alright, but the number 6 just doesn't look right on him IMO.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Heh maybe, but I don't know if it's disturbing.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> Heh maybe, but I don't know if it's disturbing.


One has to get people to click on their thread somehow.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Tracy has said before the reason he wears the #1 is in honor of his favorite player, Penny Hardaway. Now, if I'm not mistaken when Penny played for the olympic team he wore #6 as well, so it's probably to pay a little homage to his guy.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I clicked on this thinking that I was going to see Andrew DeClerq in a compromising position


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> Tracy has said before the reason he wears the #1 is in honor of his favorite player, Penny Hardaway. Now, if I'm not mistaken when Penny played for the olympic team he wore #6 as well, so it's probably to pay a little homage to his guy.


That was the first thought I had as well when I saw the #6.

Funny how Penny was Tmac's favorite player, and now Tmac has turned into what I thought Penny should have been and for the same team.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> 
> 
> That was the first thought I had as well when I saw the #6.
> ...


I can't remember how good penny was..he has some good dunks but i think tmac is a better player just by a couple of yards..


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> I clicked on this thinking that I was going to see Andrew DeClerq in a compromising position


Thinking? Or hoping?


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Look how small Tracy looks, does he weight train at all?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

wow, he's on the dream team! didn't remember reading about that. has kobe, duncan signed yet?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> Thinking? Or hoping?


:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>!
> wow, he's on the dream team! didn't remember reading about that. has kobe, duncan signed yet?


http://www.usabasketball.com/seniormen/mnt-roster.html



> NAME POS HGT WGT AGE PRO TEAM / COLLEGE or HIGH SCHOOL
> Ray Allen G 6-5 205 27 Seattle SuperSonics / Connecticut '96
> Mike Bibby G 6-1 190 24 Sacramento Kings / Arizona '98
> Elton Brand F 6-8 275 24 Los Angeles Clippers / Duke '99
> ...


I think Kobe is pulling out because of an injury. The rumored players that could replace him are Michael Finley, Paul Pierce, or Kenyon Martin. I think Shaq was offered but turned it down.

I don't know if the following players were offered or not, but I believe Ben Wallace and Kevin Garnett should have been on the roster.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

let me get this straight...Nick Collison was offered a spot on the team before PAUL PIECRE!?!??! IS that a joke, or is it a rule to have a white guy on the team?


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe45555</b>!
> let me get this straight...Nick Collison was offered a spot on the team before PAUL PIECRE!?!??! IS that a joke, or is it a rule to have a white guy on the team?


I know they try and get atleast one guy fresh out of college on the olympic rosters. My question is why they didn't go after Carmelo Anthony or Dwayne Wade or if they wanted a big man maybe Chris Bosh, Chris Kamen, or Mike Sweetney?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Collison was on the World Championships team and I seem to remember that the coaches really liked his game.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

I wonder how Penny feels about T-Mac taking his numbers. Maybe Penny wanted his numbers to be retired and now T-Mac has taken them and the numbers will probably be retired in his honor when he's done.


----------



## O-Town Playa (Jun 24, 2003)

Uhhm... yeah. And if he stays here, they should be.

Penny didn't deserve a damn thing in his honor. Punk sell-out....


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

I don't think his 7000 Magic points should get him a retired number. I mean Penny kind of lost his shine.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

I don't care what George Karl thinks about Collison.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Penny certainly wont be having anything retired in Orlando, that is for sure.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

The question is will they retire Shaq’s? And back to the dream team I watched an old video of the original dream team with Magic, MJ, Bird, Barkley, Malone, Stock Clyde etc. and couldn’t help but laugh when I remembered that Christian Laettner was on the team instead of Shaq and how everybody though he was going to be a star. They thought wrong. I mean it seems like he never was as good as he was his rookie year and college.


----------



## O-Town Playa (Jun 24, 2003)

Who will retire Shaq's? The Lakers? Probably.

Sure as HELL not us if that's what you meant.

There's a 80% chance T-Mac is the first man to get a Magic jersey retired. That is if he doesn't sell-out and leave like Penny and Shaq... and now Darrell. I'm hoping..... :angel:


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

:ttiwwp:


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bruno34115</b>!
> :ttiwwp:


You have been waiting to use that thing ever since you learned how to post it didnt you  ?? did you not see the pic in the first post. dont really see the point


----------



## O-Town Playa (Jun 24, 2003)

Someone isn't very bright.....  

It's not exactly invisible.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

i was just joking


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

What are you people talking about? 

Shaq sold out?
Penny sold out?

How about you chew on this: Tracy McGrady left Toronto after he said that he would return. If he said that he wouldn't return they would have traded him to the 76ers for Larry Hughes. Tracy McGrady sold out boyz.


Shaq left Magicland to go to Hollywood because the dough smelled good.  


Penny sold out? What in the world are you talking about?? Penny got traded to the Suns by the Orlando organization. 

You peeps need to do more reading before saying who sold out where.


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

When I clicked on this thread I thought I was gonna see a picture from the National Geographic magazine with animals having sex.

As for Collison why is he on the team instead of Martin who was begging to play? Why does there always have to be a whie guy on the team?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> What are you people talking about?
> 
> Shaq sold out?
> ...


Actually, Shaq turned down more money from Orlando to go to LA, so maybe you should catch up on your reading  

Also qwertyu, why would you click on this thread if you expected to find animal sex


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MagicStick</b>!
> Actually, Shaq turned down more money from Orlando to go to LA, so maybe you should catch up on your reading


I didn't mean just the contract. There was more potential for him in LA with the movies, endorsements, etc..


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

martin should definitly be on. Jefferson is on for Christ's sake...:nonono:


----------



## O-Town Playa (Jun 24, 2003)

Slasher, you have no clue what you're talking about.

You even said in your post that Shaq SOLD out. And yet you deny it in the same post? Make up your damn mind. And actually, the Lakers could infact pay him more than us. I'm not sure where any of you heard we could pay him more. He went there for the money. Shaq cares more about money than winning. He woulda won a championship here long before he did in L.A. 

As for Penny. He was a sell-out punk in every sense of the word. Right before he left for Pheonix, he would go to games with a Suns jersey on underneath his Magic jersey, show it off and flick the crowd off with his middle finger. Do you not remember that or are you a non-Magic fan just running your mouth on our board?

And why the hell did you bring up T-Mac at all? He sold out TORONTO, not US. I don't give a sh^t what he does to them. Especially since they were using him as nothing more than a bench warmer and wasting his talent. So go play somewhere else until you get your facts straight.


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

Yea it looks weird


----------

